
10 Awesome Startups You've Never Heard About - ClintonKarr
http://nichegeek.com/10_awesome_startups_you_ve_never_heard_about
======
Tichy
I don't think any of them is the next Google or YouTube, to be honest. Take
for example the first one: I thought the locksmiths can crack any door within
seconds anyway (typically just by looking at it), so that service is
completely useless. The others are also weird, but you never now - I guess the
dog food vending machines could be really big (dog owners are weird, too).

------
ClintonKarr
Heybuddyvending has some serious potential in a market like Boston or NYC
which are full of colleges and in need of internships.

